# Pyometra



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have had my black lab for about 10 years now. She is a sweet dog, but not much of a hunter. But overall she is pretty healthy, light hearted, and likes to play. Sometimes she gets a little sore (but now that Im getting older, I can sympathize) after too much play or swimming. 

Without going into details, I never had her spayed. I'm sure that some of you will have all sorts of things to say about that, but after yesterday I think I have learned a valuable ($4000) lesson. So save your breath on that avenue. Rather than focusing on my error and poor judgement, my hope is to save someone else the headache if they are considering not spaying their dog. 

My dog was recently in heat and it was no different than any other time she came into heat and she finished up about 2 weeks ago without driving the neighborhood dogs nuts. 

A couple of days ago she seemed a little off and kind of low energy and started leaving what appeared to be mucus on the ground when she would get up from lying down.

Truthfully I didn't think much of it, but then she started losing interest in her food (which is highly unusual for my dog) and my wife started getting worried. 

Finally my wife pushed me to take her to the vet and my dog ended up having a "closed pyometra" which basically means she had a uterine infection that was filling her uterus up with massive amounts of infection and wasnt draining anymore.

The vet ended up performing an emergency spay yesterday and had to keep her over night as a result. After the procedure, the vet called me and said that if I had waited any longer, her uterus would have ruptured and she would have gone septic and died. 

So needless to say, after about $4000 in vet bills, I have learned my lesson the hard way.

*Learn from my mistake and spay your dog* if you aren't going to breed her. Otherwise you could get wopped by a big vet bill or have to make a decision to put your dog down before you planned on it. 

Keep your dogs healthy fellas. I dont think I realized how much I loved my dog until she was almost gone.

For educational purposes, here is a link explaining what a pyometra is in better detail:
Pyometra in Dogs


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Pyometra is a rough thing. Glad you were able to catch it in time to help her out. My nationwide major medical pet insurance coverage has paid for itself 50x over already and Ava's only 4yrs old. I'll always have coverage going forward on my dogs.


----------

